# Was he pulling my leg?



## charyuop (Aug 1, 2006)

A friend of mine told me in the past that a co-worker of mine studied Martial Arts.
Today I remembered that and asked the co-worker if he really knew Martial Arts. Jockingly he said he was no artist, but when I asked again he said he practice a MA that I wouldn't know because it is not a sport, thus no turnment around. He said that the some techniques are too dangerous and some are aimed to hit places that in a tournment wouldn't be accepted (like groin).
I asked the name of it and he said something that sounds like "Shen Zu". Doesn anyone know if it is a MA and what kind it is?


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 1, 2006)

To be honest, there are many, many martial arts systems, and there could very well be a "Shen Zu" system out there.  I cannot say for certain one way or the other. 

An easier way of finding out whether your "friend" is legit, is to ask him a few background questions.  For example, ask who his Sifu / Sensei / Sabumnim is.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2006)

Never heard of it


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 1, 2006)

Even if he wasn't, he was being a bit of a jerk about it.


----------



## charyuop (Aug 1, 2006)

Yea he was kinda holding back info as if he didn't wanna talk about it. That's why I don't wanna go back to him and questioning further.


----------



## charyuop (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok thanx everyone, I googled for 2 hours and found it. Sorry I mispelled it it was: Jung Su.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 1, 2006)

Odds are he's full of ****.  And I've never heard of shen zu-


----------



## someguy (Aug 1, 2006)

Everybody either over estimates or underestimates their skills.  As odds you probably got something of a mistruth.
It also should be said that pretty much everyone here probably knows at least a few techniques that we wouldn't use when sparring.  We all just no better than to use them.  So I doubt that is a reason not to be in a tournement.  I'd wager that he probably studies something somewhere or did at some point however.


----------



## charyuop (Aug 1, 2006)

I just reported his words and it sounded strange to me too, that's why I was asking here.
The MA I found that has the sound closer to what he said (English is not my first language so sometimes I misunderstand words) is Jung Su, a Korean martial art.

I am sure he wanted to show off or just drop the subject, saying what he said probably hoped I didn't ask more question.
It sounded strange above all because if you are in a tournment you are at a certain level and at that point you should be able to discern what moves to do or not to do.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2006)

Is this what you are talking about?
http://www.jungsumartialarts.com/


----------



## charyuop (Aug 1, 2006)

Yea that's the site I found (I just assume tho, it just sound similar to what he said).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2006)

It sounds like a conglomerate of styles
Tang Soo Do
Jujitsu
Karate
Kick boxing

I don't think it could truly be called a Korean style but otherwise yup apparently its a martial art

I agree with JeffJ about the guy in question and the fact still remains that he still may be pulling your leg.

I could go around telling people I'm a 12th level Pirate Ninja too, but it is not true


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 1, 2006)

there are also lots of styles out there that do not believe in tournament competition for various reasons, but never buy the argument that the style is "too dangerous" for tournaments.  Everyone can learn how to kick to the groin, eye poke, throat strike, bite etc.  Also any striking style or even a grappling style has techs that can applied with rules and still leave a large repitiore.


----------



## Last Fearner (Aug 2, 2006)

I would not call this a "Korean Martial Art."  This is a "made up" name for which there appears to be only *two* schools teaching under this similar title, but each do not appear to be related.

First, the Northern Virginia school (do you live in Virginia?)  This relatively young instructor of a questionable background (Brian Costello), calls himself a Master (of what, and from whose certification :idunno: ), and decides that he is going to "create" a new art??!"  His website says that he has been studying the Martial Art (does not specify what art, or under what Grandmaster, if any :idunno: ), for more than 29 years (less time than I've been studying), opened his school in 1984 (same year I opened my 2nd school), and in the early 1990s, he "integrated" different "styles" to create "Jung Su."  This would presumably be after about 10 to 15 years of Martial Art study. :lol: 

The other school, (probably started earlier than Costello's) is run by a rather well known lady (also of whom I am not very impressed) who "created" the system of "Jung SuWon" (San Jose, California).  I've seen her picture on the cover of Martial Art Magazines, and nothing about her Martial Art background has *ever* impressed me (I also don't like the outfits she wears).

http://www.jsw.com/grandmaster.html

also

http://www.taeyunkim.com/index.html

Her website says that she is a 10th Degree Black Belt (Gives no Organizational authority for this rank :idunno: , and makes not reference to any Korean Martial Art organization other than her own), and that she is called "Dr." Tae Yun Kim ("Honorary Ph.D. in Business Administration, Sook Myung Womens University, Seoul, Korea, 2003").  She is mostly a media-master, political "poster child" who seems to get her face photographed with celebrities and politicians.

In any event, I don't know if there is a connection between the Virginia "Jung Su" and "Grandmaster Dr. Tae Yun Kim's" version of "Jung SuWon" (although I doubt it).  However, I note that the definition of the Korean term "Jung Su" in Virginia ("*Jung* *Su* is a Korean term that loosely translates as "The Mind, Body and Spirit working together as one"), is very similar to the one on "Dr." Kim's website ("*Jung SuWon* is the way to unite your Body, Mind and Spirit as one.")

Nonetheless, I don't find either to be very impressive, and certainly nothing more than modern day re-creations, and re-labeling of the ancient art, under new names in order to glorify the so-called "founders" and "creators" of these schools and organizations.  It gives them the chance to teach whatever they want, without restrictions, and try to make it look like they are important, having "founded" a newer, better way of teaching.  lol!  :lol: 

Take it for what it's worth!
CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## pstarr (Aug 2, 2006)

Personally, I think she has a great future in toothpaste commercials...:flushed:


----------



## charyuop (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks every1. Last night, I work overnight, I did what I should have done before, I asked him.

He "was" black belt in San Soo, but he quit the training 30 years ago (doesn't even practice it anymore). That is why he didn't want to say it openly the first time...old old past.

I looked at the site www.sansoo.com where there are some video...it looks pretty rough.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 8, 2006)

By the looks of that school(JungSuWon), those people are probably paying an arm and a leg for tuition. I wonder about the instruction there.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 8, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## thescottishdude (Sep 10, 2006)

there's lots of "martial arts clubs" out there who don;t teahc a particiular style, the teacher just made this art up from their own experiances. could be one of them.


----------



## kingkong89 (Nov 7, 2006)

he may have been serious, there are many styles out ther. i have a friend that lives out west and he is studying in emc (extreme monkey combat) so figure that in.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 7, 2006)

Everyone is a black ops specialist and a grandmaster and can bench press a bus while reciting romeo and juliet, all at the same time.  Geez, whatever.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2006)

I know from personal experience that FBI trained killer ninjas carry back packs full of keys....500 keys to be exact. But they can kill you just by thinking about it... or at least that is what he told me....


----------



## exile (Nov 7, 2006)

Last Fearner said:


> The other school, (probably started earlier than Costello's) is run by a rather well known lady (also of whom I am not very impressed) who "created" the system of "Jung SuWon" (San Jose, California).  I've seen her picture on the cover of Martial Art Magazines, and nothing about her Martial Art background has *ever* impressed me (I also don't like the outfits she wears).
> 
> http://www.jsw.com/grandmaster.html
> 
> ...



OK, this is interesting. The name rang a bell... turns out she writes a column every month for _Taekwondo Times_, which so far as I can tell has yet to contain even a _single sentence_ about any specific MA technical component, tactical application, or strategic outlook. It's typically two full pages of motivational cheerleading---a self-esteem bliss blitz---and it's one of several reasons why, as time has gone by, I've become increasingly skeptical of _TKD Times_. I never could tell just what MA she practiced... LF's info makes it clear now just what what's going on!


----------



## Shotochem (Nov 13, 2006)

Pure eye candy.

It's a shame I know quite a few top quality martial artists.  This is an insult to them.


----------

